# Ooth damaged?



## Synapze (Nov 3, 2018)

The vents (whatever the correct term) on this ooth appear to be closed. Perhaps it occurred when the ooth was laid. I'm certain that it wasn't damaged during shipment because it was packed extremely well. 

Can this ooth hatch with the vents closed? My intuition tells me that the nymphs won't be able to emerge. I don't want to nurture a doomed ooth. ? Opinions?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 3, 2018)

That looks like a pretty normal ooth to me, I don't see what you are talking about.   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Nov 3, 2018)

This is a Chinese ooth so there should be a row of slits from which the nymphs emerge. 

Example.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 4, 2018)

Synapze said:


> This is a Chinese ooth so there should be a row of slits from which the nymphs emerge.
> 
> Example.


That looks like an ooth that has already hatched, The one that you were concerned about looks like it has not hatched, thus no vents.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Nov 4, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> That﻿ looks﻿﻿ ﻿like an ooth that has already hatched, The one that you were﻿ ﻿﻿concerned about looks like it has not hatched, thus no vents.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


I've never seen an ooth without the vents... hatched or unhatched.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 4, 2018)

That looks normal to me... the ones have caught in the wild all look like that and the ones that have "vents" are already hatched so I leave them... keep nurturing it. It should hatch! 

Ps. Is that the one from me? I hope it hatches well if it is!


----------



## Synapze (Nov 4, 2018)

Maybe I've just never come across ooths with that texture before. 

Example :

Every Chinese ooth I ever seen looks like this the other ones I currently have in the fridge. 






Now compare. 






I'll definitely keep nurturing it to see what happens. It had great parents, so I'm keeping several (probably too many... hoping to find my next Twiggy) of the best specimens for my personal collection. ? 

I'll take another ooth out of diapause to be on the safe side. I need about about 100 nymphs for a donation commitment I've already made.


----------



## River Dane (Nov 4, 2018)

Interesting. I personally have never seen a Chinese ooth without the “zipper,” hatched or unhatched, but I’ve only ever tried them three times. 

Might still be worth trying to hatch, but if doesn’t it would make for an interesting dissection. 

Good luck with whatever happens to it!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 4, 2018)

I hope its okay! Like I said, the others I have look the same.. Maybe the vents open closer to hatching time?


----------

